
8chan Is Back from the Internet Grave – and It Has a New Name - willywonkette
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5yb44/8chan-is-back-from-the-internet-grave-and-it-has-a-new-name
======
rolph
from the article:

"The new website is offline, but it has been registered with Tucows, the same
company that banned 8chan in August. Tucows told VICE News that it was unaware
of the situation and was looking into it."

------
tinus_hn
Pretty easy to get access to the ‘secrets’ this way.

------
willywonkette
What can we do to stop this?

~~~
jbdigriz
This article is so loaded with innuendo and written by someone who doesn't
know much about the topic. The QAnon part is comically inaccurate. What you
can do is more research if you really care.

Better yet, start with the reading the constitution and then progress to why
free speech is so important. Because the alt-left is trying to kill the first
amendment in the exact same way and for the exact same reason they're trying
to kill the second amendment - to control people. That's far more dangerous
than any silly image board as evidenced by all the wars and innocents killed
for nothing by these people.

Words and weapons don't hurt or kill - it's the people who wield them. And the
ones who try to restrict these inherent rights are the worst offenders.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Because the alt-left

There is no such thing; it's a moniker created to distract from the alt-right,
to which actions or ideas of unrelated segments of the left (or sometimes
merely paranoid fantasies) are ascribed.

